# "Literary Maneuvers" January Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Dec 27, 2018)

Polling, polling.


----------



## velo (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, that was a close one.....


----------



## Candervalle (Jan 1, 2019)

63.64% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## SueC (Jan 1, 2019)

So we should get at least 7 smoke-related stories, right?


----------



## Fatclub (Jan 2, 2019)

SueC said:


> So we should get at least 7 smoke-related stories, right?


No.
We should get at least seven readers keen to read smoke-related stories written by others.
Erm...at the voters command.

I sense a new prompt-voting rule coming on!


----------

